# Dialer ist jetzt "TROJANER"



## jdocker (28 April 2004)

Ein großer Anbieter wird jetzt von Antivir als Trojaner bezeichnet.
Siehe Anhang. Testet Piratos.

Jochen


----------



## sascha (28 April 2004)

Namen sind in meinen Augen Schall und Rauch. Wichtig ist, dass User vor unerwünschten Schadprogrammen und Dialern gewarnt werden. Das halten alle wesentlichen Schutzprogramme so und AntiVir eben auch.


----------



## dvill (28 April 2004)

Das ist jetzt aber ein sehr einseitiges Werbeposting zugunsten von AntiVir.

Da muss man der Fairness halber sagen, dass Schutzsoftware von anderen Herstellern Dialer auch ganz gut rausfiltern können.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Antidialer (28 April 2004)

@ jdocker

Das siehst du falsch. So wie es dem Screenshot zu entnehmen ist, warnt Antivir nicht vor einem Dialer, sondern vor einem ActiveX Element (Loader), das nach dem Namen nach den Benutzer automatisch vielleicht einen Dialer oder irgend etwas anderes auf den Rechner laden könnte. Vielleicht basiert dieses Element auf einem Trojaner, wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, das Dialeranbieter zu diesen Mitteln greifen. Selbst wenn das nicht der Fall sein sollte, ist der Einsatz eines ActiveX Elements zum automatisierten Download nicht RegTP konform, immerhin verlangt die RegTP schon vor dem Bezug des Dialers eine "OK" Bestätigung!

ActiveX ist eh eine der größten Sicherheitslücken und sollte in jedem Fall abgeschaltet werden!


----------



## jdocker (28 April 2004)

Hier kommt der Loader her.

Siehe Anhang.

Jochen


----------



## jdocker (28 April 2004)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> @ jdocker
> 
> Selbst wenn das nicht der Fall sein sollte, ist der Einsatz eines ActiveX Elements zum automatisierten Download nicht RegTP konform, immerhin verlangt die RegTP schon vor dem Bezug des Dialers eine "OK" Bestätigung!



So wie Aconti?  

Jochen


----------



## Antidialer (28 April 2004)

@ jdocker

Ich weiß nicht, warum da ein ActiveX Element verwendet wird. Sinn macht es eigendlich nicht. Vom Namen nach und von der Art der Antivir Warnmeldung her läd dieses ActiveX Element etwas herunter, und das (da ActiveX) ohne explizite Zustimmung. Was heruntergeladen wird kann man ohne Test nicht sagen. Sollte es aber tatsächlich ein Dialer sein, so ist anzunehmen, das bald wieder einige Global Netcom Dialer die Datenbank der RegTP verlassen. Denn das neue Mehrwertdienstegesetz schreibt eindeutig die expliziete OK Eingabe VOR dem Bezug der Einwahlsoftware vor.


----------



## [email protected] (28 April 2004)

@Antidialer:

Active-X hindert keinesfalls an einer OK-Eingabe vor dem Bezug.
Sie ersetzt nur das Downloadfenster (Speichern unter.../Öffnen) nach dem ersten OK-Feld.
Somit werden die RegTP-Richtlinien eingehalten, nach dem Download folgen nämlich nochmals zwei OK-Felder.

Zumindest ist das bei Intexus der Fall, ich bin mir aber relativ sicher, dass es bei GN nicht anders aussieht.


----------



## Devilfrank (29 April 2004)

Warum sollte diese Systemmeldung zum Speichern/Öffnen verborgen werden? Vielleicht weil ein zusätzlicher Warnhinweis von Windows unerwünscht ist? (Siehe Screenshot)
Um das klar zu sagen: IELOADER wird von Antivirenprogrammen als Dialer definiert, der  unbemerkt über verschiedene, vorher definierte Webseiten weitere Programmkomponenten oder komplette Dialer nachladen soll, ohne dass es der User mitbekommt. Deshalb wird IELOADER auch als potenziell gefährlich eingestuft und aussortiert.
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/dialer.freeload.html

Und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## [email protected] (29 April 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte diese Systemmeldung zum Speichern/Öffnen verborgen werden? Vielleicht weil ein zusätzlicher Warnhinweis von Windows unerwünscht ist? (Siehe Screenshot)
> Um das klar zu sagen: IELOADER wird von Antivirenprogrammen als Dialer definiert, der  unbemerkt über verschiedene, vorher definierte Webseiten weitere Programmkomponenten oder komplette Dialer nachladen soll, ohne dass es der User mitbekommt. Deshalb wird IELOADER auch als potenziell gefährlich eingestuft und aussortiert.
> http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/dialer.freeload.html


1. Na ja, diese Warnmeldung kommt aber bei jedem Download, das hat mit Dialern nichts zutun.
Es geht hier einfach darum, dass dieser unwichtige Schritt (der keine Auswirkungen auf die User-Sicherheit hat) wegfällt.

2. Deswegen darf er noch lange nicht als Trojaner bezeichnet werden, diese Bezeichnung ist schlichtweg irreführend. Ich denke, das wird nicht ohne Folgen für AntiVir bleiben, die H-BEDV Datentechnik bewegt sich auf sehr dünnem Eis.


----------



## BenTigger (29 April 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Na ja, diese Warnmeldung kommt aber bei jedem Download, das hat mit Dialern nichts zutun.
> Es geht hier einfach darum, dass dieser unwichtige Schritt (der keine Auswirkungen auf die User-Sicherheit hat) wegfällt.



Naja Logisch ist dieser Schritt unwichtig. Zumindest für dich, der dich ja letztendlich schädigen könnte, weil ein unbedarfter User nicht mitbekommt, das sich da ein Dialer runterladen und installieren will und du dadurch weniger Kohle bekommst.

Insofern ist das, für diesen unbedarften User, ein * sehr wichtiger * Schritt !


----------



## [email protected] (29 April 2004)

Jap, war klar, dass so eine Antwort kommt.

Okay, das Download-Fenster ist extrem wichtig, damit auch der unerfahrenste User erkennt, dass es sich um einen böswilligen Abzock-Dialer handelt. 

Damit wäre das geklärt, und wir können wieder zurück zum Thema kommen.


----------



## sascha (29 April 2004)

> Okay, das Download-Fenster ist extrem wichtig, damit auch der unerfahrenste User erkennt, dass es sich um einen böswilligen Abzock-Dialer handelt.



Ironie verstanden. Dennoch halte auch ich es nicht für ganz unwichtig, dass der Download-Dialog erscheint - unabhängig davon, _was_ da gerade auf dem PC heruntergezogen wird, sollte der Benutzer schon wissen, _dass_ da etwas auf seinem PC landet oder landen soll.


----------



## [email protected] (29 April 2004)

Hm, da ist natürlich schon etwas dran...
Ich finde trotzdem, dass der Download-Dialog den Ablauf etwas stört, da ein User nicht damit rechnet, eine Datei downloaden zu müssen, um Zugriff zu bekommen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 April 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Um das klar zu sagen: IELOADER wird von Antivirenprogrammen als Dialer definiert, der  unbemerkt über verschiedene, vorher definierte Webseiten weitere Programmkomponenten oder komplette Dialer nachladen soll, ohne dass es der User mitbekommt. Deshalb wird IELOADER auch als potenziell gefährlich eingestuft und aussortiert.
> http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/dialer.freeload.html
> 
> Und das ist auch gut so!



@df:

Es gibt einige Unterschiede zwischen der ieloader, die du hier erwähnst und anderen ieloaders.

[...]

Die in deinem Symanteclink erwähnte ieloader.dll der  Firma Gordius aus Ungarn/Tschechien  
(link funktioniert nicht, hilfsweise "Gordius"  hier eingeben 



			
				justice.ch schrieb:
			
		

> MediaNet Production GmbH, Von-Humboldt-Str. ***, 50259 Köln-Pulheim, Stát: Spolková republika Nìmecko



diente z.B. dazu, sich freeload-Dialer auf die Platte zu holen.

Bei Hausaufgaben-de war das zB der



			
				Quelltext hausaufgaben schrieb:
			
		

> href="javascript:StartUpdateSX('2012-50', 'D1')



In diesen Fällen diente tatsächlich die Active-X-Bestätigung dazu, den ersten Schritt zu umgehen. Konsequenterweise wurde das erste "ok" auch als "Schritt 2/3" bezeichnet, einen "Schritt 1" gab es nie. "Weitere Hinweise" gab es auch nicht, nicht mal als versteckten hellblau-auf-weiß-link... 

Dieser dialer sieht sehr scriptsteuerbar aus und ist damit sowieso niemals registrierbar. Es ist mir ein Rätsel, wieso die RegTP erst einige Consul-Info-Freeload-Dialer kassiert hat und dann laaaaange nichts passierte.

In den freeload-ieloader.dll's sind URLs erwähnt, keine Ahnung, wieso, bin kein Techniker... 



			
				ieloader.dll von Gordius schrieb:
			
		

> hacker4.freel***.** hacker1.freel***.** mucke4.freel***.**  mucke1.freel***.**  mucke.freel***.**   iq4.freel***.** iq1.freel***.** www.dialercen***.***    dialercen***.***   js.freel***.**  astro4.freel***.**  astro1.freel***.**  d4.freel***.** d1.freel***.**



jedenfalls war die ieloader.dll in der Lage, einen direkt von harmlosen Vornamenseiten zu panamaisch-pulheimerischen Hardcorepronoseiten zu lotsen, wenn man z.B. nach bestätitem Active-X weiteres Entgegenkommen verweigert hat (Ich weiss nicht, ob "Sexsau", "durchgefickt" oder "sexluder" passende Vornamen sein sollen?)

[...]

Ein Programm, das einen davor bewahrt, ist ein gutes Programm!

cicojore


----------



## BenTigger (30 April 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, da ist natürlich schon etwas dran...
> Ich finde trotzdem, dass der Download-Dialog den Ablauf etwas stört, da ein User nicht damit rechnet, eine Datei downloaden zu müssen, um Zugriff zu bekommen.



Eben, und weil er nicht damit rechnet, das er was runterladen muss, weil er irgendwo im Internet zugreifen will, weil er ja oft im internet zugreift, rechnet er auch nicht damit, das er für diesen speziellen Zugriff noch *extra* was zahlen muss. Zumindest ist das Downloadfenster dann eine Warnung, die ihn zumindest darauf hinweisen könnte, das er nun exra was zahlen muss.
Und wenn er das dann nicht will, kann er den download ablehnen.
Aber klar, das ist natürlich nicht in deinem Sinne. Der soll doch gefälligst auch ruhig unwissend deine Taschen füllen


----------



## [email protected] (30 April 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Aber klar, das ist natürlich nicht in deinem Sinne. Der soll doch gefälligst auch ruhig unwissend deine Taschen füllen


Was sollen eigentlich andauernd diese Unterstellungen?
Wenn man hier nicht auf normaler Ebene diskutieren kann, tut mir das Leid für dieses "Forum".


----------



## jupp11 (30 April 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man hier nicht auf normaler Ebene diskutieren kann, tut mir das Leid für dieses "Forum".



Oooch nu isser "geleidigt"   . seit doch nicht so hart mit dem "Heranwachsenden" 
er muß doch noch lernen, daß die Welt nicht nur aus "Friede, Freude; Eierkuchen" 
besteht. Laß dich nicht auf keinen Fall davon abhalten, hier zu posten, deine  Beiträge sind immer wieder
ein Quell  unfreiwilliger  Komik , und es wäre schade,  wenn es hier immer nur um die
 böse böse Dialerabzocke ginge  :holy: 

j.


----------



## [email protected] (30 April 2004)

Mein erster Beitrag in diesem Topic bestand nur aus Fakten und spiegelte keine persönliche Meinung wieder.
Darauf hin kam der übliche Abzocker-Vorwurf, den ich zunächst ignorierte.
Beim zweiten Mal habe ich dann einfach mal einen User deswegen kritisiert, das ist ja hoffentlich nicht verboten.
Ich kann solche Aussagen ja verstehen, ich will mich aber schlicht und einfach von diesen Abzock-Vorwürfen distanzieren.
Wenn jetzt solche Beiträge wie der von dir, jupp11, kommen, frage ich mich wirklich, ob du den Sinn eines *Diskussions*forums verstanden hast.

Zum Glück gibt es hier auch noch normale Menschen, wie z.B. sascha.
Er diskutiert hier über die eigentlichen Themen und versucht nicht andauernd, irgendwelche Leute von der "anderen Seite" mit dummen Kommentaren zu belästigen.


----------



## dvill (30 April 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, da ist natürlich schon etwas dran...
> Ich finde trotzdem, dass der Download-Dialog den Ablauf etwas stört, da ein User nicht damit rechnet, eine Datei downloaden zu müssen, um Zugriff zu bekommen.


Das ist schon mal genau richtig erkannt.

Dann muss aber das Nachdenken weitergehen.

Der User rechnet auch nicht damit, dass seine bestehende Internetverbindung ungefragt unterbrochen werden soll. Weil er nicht weiß, dass eine neue Telefonverbindung hergestellt werden soll, hat er auch keinen Grund, an 0900-Nummern und Kosten über die Telefonrechnung nachzudenken.

Es geht also um die "unbewusst Zahlungswilligen". Der Download per Browser-Plugin soll bestmöglich die Ahnungslosigkeit der Betroffenen sicherstellen.

Per Definition sollen Plugins die Funktiononalität des Browsers erweitern. Dies tut der spätere Dialer definitiv nicht. Die ActiveX-Komponente hat nur den Zweck des unauffälligen Download eines Programmes, welches mit dem Browser nichts zu tun hat.

Das entspricht klassisch der Idee des Trojanischen Pferdes. Etwas anbieten, das der Verbraucher hineinlässt. Das Teil, welches dann drin ist, lädt etwas nach, was der Verbraucher vermutlich nicht reingelassen hätte. Das Bild des "Trojanischen Pferdes" kommt schon hin.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2004)

@dvill

Könntest du mal bitte einen klaren deutlichen Satz in dieses Forum schreiben der so lautet:

" DER ILOADER IST EIN TROJANER "



bitte ....


----------



## technofreak (30 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @dvill
> Könntest du mal bitte einen klaren deutlichen Satz in dieses Forum schreiben der so lautet:
> 
> " DER ILOADER IST EIN TROJANER "
> ...


Warum sollte er, damit würde er nur der "dark side" Angriffsmöglichkeiten aufs Forum bieten.

Rechtlich ist es ein gewaltiger Unterscheid, ob man eine Aussage trifft XY  hat gestohlen 
(sofern rechtgültig verurteilt)  oder  XY ist ein Dieb....

Außerdem ist die Aussage klar genug, jedenfalls für Menschen, die die Fähigkeit besitzen 
Schlüsse zu ziehen...

tf


----------



## BenTigger (3 Mai 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> BenTigger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Plextar

Das sollen keine Unterstellungen gegen dich sein, sondern ich versuchte dir damit klarzumachen, was man aus deinen Postings herausliest.

Du hast mal klar gesagt, das du zur Dialerfraktion gehörst. Dementsprechend werden nun deine Postings im Hinterkopf gewertet. Und wenn du nun schreibst, das es den User doch stört, wenn er ein OK tippen soll, kommt eben dabei an, das es dich stört, weil er ja dadurch "geweckt" werden könnte. Und dein zweites Posting hat das irgendwie noch untermauert. Du hat keinerlei Gründe gegeben, warum es den User stören könnte. Ich würde die drei oder auch fünf  OK tippen, wenn ich das angebotene Content unbedingt haben möchte. Ich würde es zum jetzigen Stand der Vorkommnisse unbedingt akzeptieren und klaglos tippen.

Nur darum geht es mir.


----------



## [email protected] (3 Mai 2004)

Gut, ich habe auch etwas überreagiert.
Ich dachte nur, dass ein einwahlwilliger User duch den Download-Dialog verwirrt werden könnte, wenn er davon ausgeht, dass die OK-Eingaben reichen, um die Verbindung herzustellen.
Aber dem kann man ja mit einer genauen Anleitung (inkl. Preisangabe  ) davor entgegenwirken.

P.S.
Dumme Posting-Sperre, jedesmal muss ich warten, wenn ich den Beitrag editieren will.


----------



## technofreak (3 Mai 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.
> Dumme Posting-Sperre, jedesmal muss ich warten, wenn ich den Beitrag editieren will.



Die ist nicht "dumm" , sondern ganz bewußt eingerichtet, um bestimmte "Freunde des Forums " davon 
abzuhalten , das Forum zu "flooden". Eingerichtet auf Grund schlechter Erfahrungen...


tf


----------

